# Training from today



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awil0Eob7q4

That was my training from today. Thank you Kerou. You are the best dog <3 .


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

I like your dog !

I have a feeling the boys are going to like this vid :grin:.


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

maggie fraser said:


> I like your dog !
> 
> I have a feeling the boys are going to like this vid :grin:.


Thank you very much 
regards from germany


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

katrin bellyeu said:


> Thank you very much
> regards from germany


You're welcome :smile:.


----------



## Brian Anderson (Dec 2, 2010)

very nice work. He is impressive!


----------



## tony mason (May 4, 2008)

Katrin,
You obviously have a really good bond with your dog, it is nice to see that, whatever the type of training.

I have never thought about re-incarnation, but if I was to come back as Katrins dog, that would'nt be such a bad thing I think.


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Brian Anderson said:


> very nice work. He is impressive!



thank you very much


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

maggie fraser said:


> I like your dog !
> 
> I have a feeling the boys are going to like this vid :grin:.


 
And the men too :wink:


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Super cool...nice dog thanks for sharing 

I think that camera is pretty blurry though, 

These cameras work great, you should think about getting one....if you need help we can take a collection up to help buy it for you...maybe...


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Joby Becker said:


> Super cool...nice dog thanks for sharing
> 
> I think that camera is pretty blurry though,
> 
> These cameras work great, you should think about getting one....if you need help we can take a collection up to help buy it for you...maybe...


I like how the lens is angled upward....:grin:


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Super cool...nice dog thanks for sharing
> 
> I think that camera is pretty blurry though,
> 
> These cameras work great, you should think about getting one....if you need help we can take a collection up to help buy it for you...maybe...



lol


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> I like how the lens is angled upward....:grin:


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> I like your dog !
> 
> I have a feeling the boys are going to like this vid :grin:.


Maggie,

Do you think the men on the WDF are really so shallow that they'd be impressed by a pretty girl in a short skirt? 
Oh right.....never mind


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Maggie,
> 
> Do you think the men on the WDF are really so shallow that they'd be impressed by a pretty girl in a short skirt?
> Oh right.....never mind



I hope, that people like my work with my dog. The outfit is not important. It is warm in germany and i like this clothes. It is not forbidden. 
When i share here a video, then i am happy when people like my working with the dog. Nothing else.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

katrin bellyeu said:


> I hope, that people like my work with my dog. The outfit is not important. It is warm in germany and i like this clothes. It is not forbidden.
> When i share here a video, then i am happy when people like my working with the dog. Nothing else.


Katrin

Don't worry about it. No ones complaining about your outfits or your dog training. ;-)


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Sorry...just joking..

It is refreshing seeing your videos...Everything is better than what I am used to seeing at training...

It does appear that your camera is blurry though, seriously...Maybe clean the lense or something...

Work on that weave with no poles some more...can't wait to see that...


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi
you have a great bond with that dog !
he definitely wants what you have to offer 

and btw, is phantom agility a new trend or is it something you are developing on your own ? It haven't seen it in Japan but I live far from Tokyo, where most of the "new stuff" begins

what percentage do you train on agility compared to the bite work ?


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> Sorry...just joking..
> 
> It is refreshing seeing your videos...Everything is better than what I am used to seeing at training...
> 
> ...


I know. 
The camera is very old. My new one is defect and i get it back in a week.


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

rick smith said:


> Hi
> you have a great bond with that dog !
> he definitely wants what you have to offer
> 
> ...



The phantomagility was my idea. Made in germany *lol*
Sometimes i learn my dog tricks. And the phantomagility is only a trick to jump withoud a jump or make a slalom without a slalom. Not so easy to teach, but i like it. It looks funny.

My favourit is the bite work. KNPV, IPO, Ring and the obedience. I train it by myself at home and sometimes i visit seminars from Knut Fuchs sor example or Bart Bellon etc.
And then follows agility, tricks etc.

In germany, sometimes there is a training in the night for schutzhunds. A parcours, very interesting, most time mixed from KNPV, IPO and other sports. I like it and every year i go there with my dog.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi

You say your favourite is bite work, IPO, KNPV, etc. Do your trial your dog in these sports. I would be interested to know how controllable he is in these disciplines.

Nice dog in obedience work.


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Hi
> 
> You say your favourite is bite work, IPO, KNPV, etc. Do your trial your dog in these sports. I would be interested to know how controllable he is in these disciplines.
> 
> Nice dog in obedience work.



Yes, i train IPO, KNPV, Agility, obedience and sometimes freestyle other dogsports.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

My question was: do you "trial" in these sports? And how controllable is your dog in the bite protection work?


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> My question was: do you "trial" in these sports? And how controllable is your dog in the bite protection work?


Bite work is no problem. He bites good and the obedience in bitework is also good.
I will make a video next time. 
I am very happy with my dog. He has a big ,, will to please,, and it makes fun to work with him. 
The trail is very good.

But we don't trial. 
Not interesting for us. 

He has done a competition in SchH 3 and the PH1 in KNPV, but not more. 
One year we startet on agility comeptitions, that was very funny. 
Perhaps next year i will start in a competition again. 
Every year we go to a nighttraining for schutzhunds. It is very funny.


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

I would do trial, if there were other sports in germany like ringsport/mondioring or Rallye Obeissance. Last one is like Rally obedience.

In KNPV he has the PH1. KNPV is a verys interesting sport.
But in IPO we don't interested for trials. 
He has only one trial in this sport.

This vid is from yesterday. I don't like it and will delete it when i have a new one. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96s-Jrx9Ozc


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Nice obedience training in your living room but what does it have to do with IPO?
On the video in your yard. Can you get a tripod for the camera so
we're not looking through the flowers?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

_But we don't trial. 
Not interesting for us._

Aha!, now I see. You bought the dog with an existing SchH 3 title, so it already had the obedience required for SchH 3.

What about the KNPV? How do you train this?

Why would you train for these disciplines without trialling the dog yourself. If it's already got its SchH 3, would you not feel a certain satisfaction in attaining this for yourself?

I've always trialled my dogs, bar the two current ones, and would say that any training that is not put to proof in a trial is merely exercise for the dog, not to be scorned at, obviously, but not to be applauded.

Trialling is the be and end all of training (IPO, KNPV, Mondio, etc.). Here you are judged on your and your dog's performance. 

Especially the protection work reveals the dog's and the handler's prowess far more so than it does in obedience. What the team achieves in obedience, agility, etc. is *not *to be compared with the work in protection where the dog can change from a willing scholar to an "over-confident", not so manageable monster and this needs certain skills that are not apparent in obedience, agility, etc. to control the dog so that it obeys on command.


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

He has in KNPV the PH1 Certificat. 

I am not interested for more trials.

I have my dog for being not alone andi like working with it. But trials are not interesting for us.

We started on 2 competitions in IPO and it was good in trail, in obedience and in bitework. 
Sometimes i go to seminares and than my dog can do bitework, too. He likes it, but i train it alone at home, because here aren't good clubs. 

In the nighttraining the dog has to obediant in the bitework, too. 
He lieks it and we start there every year.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

How can a dog with one trial in SchH / IPO attain IPO 3???

And who dragged him through KNPV?

Sorry, but I feel someone is drawing the wool over my eyes here!!


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> How can a dog with one trial in SchH / IPO attain IPO 3???
> 
> And who dragged him through KNPV?
> 
> Sorry, but I feel someone is drawing the wool over my eyes here!!


I don't understand.??? Sorry.

There is a card, where every trial is noticed, we have done.
And there we have got the BH Prüfung, SchH Prüfung and we got the KNPV certificat. The SchH 3 was a competition, but it was possible to notice it in the card. First day was the trial and next day the competition and so it was possible, to make only one and notice the result into the card. 
In the newspaper from the clubs you can see, where you can make trials and the you can go there and start with your dog.

My english is so bad. It's difficult for me to understand everything :-(


----------



## Mike Di Rago (Jan 9, 2009)

Gillian,
I don't mean to interfere in this discussion, but would the question be ''did you put these certifications on this dog yourself or did you get the work done by someone else?''
I am also confused here.
Mike


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Mike,

You are not interfering at all! I am just as confused. I could say it doesn't matter but other members with pet dogs are not welcome. It is, after all a working dog forum and working dog involves training and (for me in sport) trialling with the dogs. 

As much as Katrin Bellyeu's videos delight me for what they are "show obedience", so mention of KNPV, SchH 3 in the same context certainly annoys me.

I expect a certain amount of transparency and honesty from my fellow WDF members.


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

I get the dog when it was 10 weeks old and trained till it was 9 months old in a club. But i was not so often tehre, because it wasn't a good club.
Then i stayed only in the KNPV Club and made there the PH 1. Later the SchH trial in another club and then i started agility training. 
I trained everything by myself and sometimes i have a helper for the bitework. For KNPV and buidling search and IPO etc. He trains police dogs and sometimes we train bitework with my dog. 

In Schutzhund you need first Begleithundeprüfung, SchH1, SchH2 and then you can make the SchH3. My dog has this trial.

In KNPV there is the PH1 and somtimes peopel make the PH2 certificat. My dog has the PH1 only like the most dogs.
In agility there a no trials in germany and holland. In Austria you can make a agility trial. We started one year in different competitions. 

And, we go every year to the nighttraining from a club in germany.

I will ask a friend, if he can translate your questions. I can't understand everything.


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> Mike,
> 
> You are not interfering at all! I am just as confused. I could say it doesn't matter but other members with pet dogs are not welcome. It is, after all a working dog forum and working dog involves training and (for me in sport) trialling with the dogs.
> 
> ...


??? 
It is a problem, that my dog not make every year a trial?
Ok, then i will leave the forum. 

I don't need ten times a SchH3 trial.
I made this trial only one time and the enough for me and my dog.

And i need only one PH1 certificat. Most dogs are for sale after they get this certificat and the owner gets a new dog.

I think i am not welcome here and so i decided to leave the forum. 
bye


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

_My dog has this trial.

_And who put him through it? For someone who doesn't want to trial and just does everything "for fun" you sure do a lot of trialling :-k


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

Gillian Schuler said:


> _My dog has this trial.
> 
> _And who put him through it? For someone who doesn't want to trial and just does everything "for fun" you sure do a lot of trialling :-k



I will delete my profile here now.

There is a card for every dog, whre you can find the trial this dog have.

I don't want to talk longer with you. I think you don't want to understand me. bye


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

katrin bellyeu said:


> I don't understand.??? Sorry.
> 
> My english is so bad. It's difficult for me to understand everything :-(


I can write in German if you prefer


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

No need to leave the board! I'm sure that it's a language barrier, and that these simple questions can be written in (brief) German for you if needed. 

These questions are really not picking on you. Anyone here would get the same battery of questions after posts that the rest of the board can't really understand. 

JMO!




Gillian Schuler said:


> How can a dog with one trial in SchH / IPO attain IPO 3?





Mike Di Rago said:


> .... ''did you put these certifications on this dog yourself or did you get the work done by someone else?''


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

I put the SchH3 on him. It was a benefice trial that didn't require SchH1 or SchH2 you simply entered the dog.


----------



## katrin bellyeu (Nov 5, 2009)

I also put the PH 1 on him. I am working him ever since he's 10 weeks old.


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

katrin bellyeu said:


> I put the SchH3 on him. It was a benefice trial that didn't require SchH1 or SchH2 you simply entered the dog.


Sorry Katrin, in no country in the world is this possible or it was, as you say a benefice trial and not official, so the dog is not SchH 3.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

katrin bellyeu said:


> I put the SchH3 on him. It was a benefice trial that didn't require SchH1 or SchH2 you simply entered the dog.


Katrin,

You can't do a SchH III without passing a BH, SchH I and SchH II
in that order. You may have done the SchH III exercises at some
benefit trial but your dog does NOT have a SchH III title.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Katrin,
> 
> You can't do a SchH III without passing a BH, SchH I and SchH II
> in that order. You may have done the SchH III exercises at some
> benefit trial but your dog does NOT have a SchH III title.



This seems to clarify a couple of the definitions challenges. 

Thank you, Katrin and everyone.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> ... On the video in your yard.* Can you get a tripod for the camera* so we're not looking through the flowers?


Or a little table or bench? 

I understand the challenges of setting up the camera alone. :lol:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

when the next video release due??

+1 for better focu,s lens angle is fine

signed; fan-boy


----------

